# Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee



## Schleihering (5. Januar 2013)

Moin Zusammen,
so dieses Jahr möchte ich mir ein Echolot zulegen. Die Frage ist nur welches? Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen.
-Ostsee max 12 m Tiefe,
- es soll geschleppt werden, Spinnfischen und mit Naturköder ebenfalls.
-Zielfisch Meerforelle, Dorsch, Butt, Barsch
- max. Preis 300€
-GPS?
- Pro Kontra Farbdisplay

Mir geht es hauptsächlich zu schauen wie Tief ich mich befinde, und Kanten zu finden. Wie sinnvoll ist es ein Gerät mit GPS zu kaufen? Da ich nur ein kleines Boot mit 5 Ps Außenborder habe, ist mein Radius auch nicht zu groß. Kann man auch mit einen GPS Gerät ohne Karte, Hot Spots makieren? 
Und ich weiß, ich kann beim Schlageter anrufen!
Gruß Markus


----------



## Fischer X (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Hallo Markus,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie Du und möchte mich hier gerne mit einklinken.

Mich interessiert unter anderem, ob alle Seekarten mit allen Echoloten gelesen werden können. Es gibt doch auch kostenlose Seekarten. Weshalb werden dann Seekarten für viel Geld verkauft?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Wenn ein Shop Karten verkauft,steht auch da für welches Gerät diese Karte ist.Und nein,es passt nicht jede Karte in jedes Gerät.


----------



## Fischer X (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Ist es richtig, dass es kostenlose Karten gibt, die nur von bestimmten (teuren) Geräten gelesen werden können?


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Wer sagt das denn ich habe davon noch nichts gehört heißt aber nich das es das nicht gibt welcheGeräte sollen das zb. sein ?


----------



## Fischer X (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Weiß ich leider nicht mehr, ich meine ich hätte das mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Schleihering (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Keiner on Board der mir ein Tipp geben könnte welches Gerät für mich am sinnvollsten ist?


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Gps ist bei Großen Gewässern sinnvoll und du kannst an der stelle wo du was gefangen hasst eine Markierung setzen auch ohne Karte


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Achso ein Farb Echolot wer schon besser aber für 300 euro schwierig wenns viel Leistung haben soll


----------



## Schleihering (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Brauche ich denn unbedingt viel Leistung ich will ja max-12m Tiefe angeln.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Find ich komisch das immer alle denken flach Angeln wenig Leistung und Tief Angeln mehr Leistung umso mehr Leistung umso bessere Darstellung auf deinem Bildschirm vorausgesetzt die Auflösung ist gut aber wenn du nicht soviel ausgeben willst oder kannst gehts ja nicht anders da wer das x4 oder 4x wies auch immer heißt von Lowrance ja schon zu teuer mit batterie und allem drum und dran bestimmt über 300


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Ne Lowrance elite 4-x würde gehen aber elite-4 wird eng kostet ohne batterie und so schon um die 300


----------



## Schleihering (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Hat denn jemand Erfahrungswerte von dem Lowrance Elite 4 Gps?


----------



## frxxsenmxnn (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Hallo Schleihering, 

würde mir auch mal gedanken über ein gutes gebrauchtes gerät machen. Mit z.b. einem Lowrance lms 520c, lms 527c eventuell auch HDS 5 kannst du dir gleich die daten mitloggen und später selbst eine map erstellen. gerade weil du mit 5ps immer die gleichen stellen befährst kannst du so super hochaufgelöste karten machen. die leistung der lms geräte ist auch ok, zumal die schwinger auch mit zwei verschiedenen frequenzen arbeiten falls du auch mal tiefer als 12m kommst.


----------



## Schleihering (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Das mit den gebrauchten habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, obwohl ich dabei kein gutes Gefühl habe, man weiß halt nicht was man bekommt.
Ich habe jetzt noch mal ne Frage zur Sendeleistung.
 Das Elite 5 mit GPS hat 4000 Watt und das Elite 4 mit GPS  hat gerade mal 2100 Watt. Sind die 2100 Watt jetzt Grottenschlech und wie macht sich die Differenz bemerkbar?


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Zwischen dem elite-5 und elite-4 gibt es große unterschiede aber halt auch im Preis.Die Differenz macht sich in Größe des Bildschirmes, und Genauerer darstellung von dem was unter deinem Boot ist bemerkbar. Und das ist ja mal das wichtigste


----------



## frxxsenmxnn (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*



Schleihering schrieb:


> Das mit den gebrauchten habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, obwohl ich dabei kein gutes Gefühl habe, man weiß halt nicht was man bekommt.
> Ich habe jetzt noch mal ne Frage zur Sendeleistung.
> Das Elite 5 mit GPS hat 4000 Watt und das Elite 4 mit GPS  hat gerade mal 2100 Watt. Sind die 2100 Watt jetzt Grottenschlech und wie macht sich die Differenz bemerkbar?



Hallo Schleihering, 

deine Leistungsangaben (4000w vs 2100W ) haben mich jetzt etwas stutzig gemacht und ich hab lieber noch mal nachgesehen. Das sind leider nur die  Peak-to-Peak Werte die jetzt nicht so viel aussagen. Vergleich lieber mal mit den RMS Werten und du wirst sehen das es dort gravierende Differenzen gibt. Im direkten Bespiel werden aus deinen 4000W PTP mal nur noch 500W RMS. Das ist nun nicht so pralle, und nun schau dir mal die HDS oder LMS Geräte an. Fakt ist jedoch, den Gewässergrund wirst du auf allen Geräten sehen können, eine Sprungschicht wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Ok dann nehmen wir zb. mal das LMS-527c hat 4000 watt PTP und 500 watt RMS welches LMS meinst du denn bitte ?


----------



## Blechkate (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Hallo Schleihering,
für das, was du vorhast reicht ein einfaches sw-Echo voll aus.
Zun Beispiel ein Lowrance x4 oder ähnliches. Ein gps brauchst du auf der Schlei wohl eher nicht. Ich würde das Geld lieber in ein paar gute Seekarten investieren, eventuell noch ein Hand-gps dazu, das kannst du auch noch für andere Sachen nutzen.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Schleihering (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

Also GPS finde ich eigentlich ganz sinvoll, zb. um Riffe, Kanten usw. wiederzufinden.


----------



## elloschka (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot: Schlei, Ostsee*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-Elite-5X-DSI-Echolot-Portable-Zubehor-und-Restgrantie-/190780674877?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2c6b6a133d
ganz guter preis.


----------

